# MGTOW = Money Cope (to a large extend).



## eduardkoopman (Dec 27, 2019)

I read MGTOW stuff, semi-regularly.

It's often alot about money. How expensive women are. How much cheaper hookers are. Stratregies to protect money from women.
Also, they post regularly about the cool car the bought. The motorbike. To great holidays they can afford.

Because they don't spend money, on women.

Is it a legit cope? I have to kinda agree, for plenty normies or dudes of lower looks it's a good cope. He can buy fun, free-time, hobbies and sex.

For me, there are only 2 legit copes for not so good looking men (if looksmaxxing fails): Money and becoming a muscled-beast (aka, people are afraid of you, like they are for Mike Tyson).

Some money and MGTOW stuff that I see passing by alot in that group:










Reaguurder in het wild


Geld in overvloed!




www.dumpert.nl


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 27, 2019)

most people here talk about money just because they want to afford surgeries


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 27, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> most people here talk about money just because they want to afford surgeries


Lol legit. Who the fuck is blackpilled thinking about saving two years for a BMW or something..

Most ppl only do that shit to cope for hopefully getting a bitch from it


----------



## Gosick (Dec 27, 2019)

mgtow are massive copers to be honest, holy shit. they like delude themsevles so much, it literally alters there mind to believe there not coping


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Dec 28, 2019)

MGTOW are Incels in denial.


----------



## reptiles (Dec 28, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> I read MGTOW stuff, semi-regularly.
> 
> It's often alot about money. How expensive women are. How much cheaper hookers are. Stratregies to protect money from women.
> Also, they post regularly about the cool car the bought. The motorbike. To great holidays they can afford.
> ...






Money matters for surgery


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 28, 2019)

MGTOW = Saving money to cope with materialistic stuff and experiences that they won't be able to share with anyone

Blackpill = Saving money in hopes to ascend and be able to be loved by someone else and have experiences that you can share with them


MGTOW is living in misery


----------



## DarknLost (Dec 28, 2019)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Dec 28, 2019)

Alot MGTOW are 40 year old men whose wives left them for Chad, and they think the dating market is the same as it was in the 90's


----------



## mikeock (Dec 28, 2019)

MGTOW is a legit cope. If the game is genetically rigged against you, or you think women of today are not worth the effort, don't play and find some other thing to do. What I don't get is how MGTOW men claim to go their own way, then turn around and obsess about women in all their posts and videos. If they truly want to go their own way, they would post maybe once about how women played them, then start posting about all the cool stuff they are doing aside from women. This is how Japanese MGTOWs are operating, they dive deep into other pursuits and become the best in the world at them


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Dec 28, 2019)

I've ridiculed them with some satirical threads but honestly it's not a bad philosophy. 

They don't simp and give money to E girls and they say no to betabuxxing. I don't see why incels hate them. 

I was "MGTOW" (mstow) before discovering incels and the blackpill tbh. I deluded myself into thinking that I went my own way and even did stupid shit that they post on /r/mgtow. I made shitty food, rode a shitty motorcross, went on "hikes" to convince myself that my life was a life of luxury without women. I was a massive coper. 

Reality caught up with me and I realized I was sent my own way and not long after I discovered Eggman and his videos and I went down the psl/blackpill rabbithole...


----------



## mouthbreatheraf (Dec 28, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> most people here talk about money just because they want to afford surgeries


Yeah. If I ever got my surgery and ended up being successful, I wouldn't even give a fuck about being homeless.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Dec 28, 2019)

Money does not make you more attractive to women, idk where this bluepilled shitcope comes from. At best women want to be near you to enjoy the money you can give them, but they won't think you are even the slighest bit more attractive. It's basically the same as buying an escort


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Dec 28, 2019)

Sex is the main thing. 
Everything else is about money.


----------



## DownUnderCopeAttack (Dec 28, 2019)

One of the best copes. More money means more money for looksmaxxing and escortmaxxing. Having financial security and a good living arrangement is the best feeling in the world.


----------



## Zeta ascended (Dec 28, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> View attachment 208179


Who the fuck is that nigga?      Brain is on overload


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 29, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> MGTOW are Incels in denial.


Plenty are. in my observation, some MGTOW men are also the type of men that could get laid; but only rarely; with alot off effort (and rejections) and with "plain" looking women at best. So they find it to much effort for getting that, and I read there plenty see the escort route as the most pragmatic and cost-effective way to get sex. 



Deliciadecu said:


> MGTOW = Saving money to cope with materialistic stuff and experiences that they won't be able to share with anyone
> Blackpill = Saving money in hopes to ascend and be able to be loved by someone else and have experiences that you can share with them
> 
> MGTOW is living in misery


In the MGTOW defense.
"Sharing" your money (in the West) = Basically giving money to some laizy woman. Only sharing your money, for the goal of raising your children (or other family members) makes biological sense.
The blackpill idea of ascesion, is also often cope. Since the ascension possibility is sometimes to low, or only small improvements but stil normie.

To add. I think an extraverted person, would be a really unhappy MGTOW. An intorverted person, likely enjoys MGTO lifestyle much more. Since they need alot of alone time, to re-charge.



mikeock said:


> MGTOW is a legit cope.
> If the game is genetically rigged against you, or you think women of today are not worth the effort, don't play and find some other thing to do.


This is pretty legit. Andfor most normies or below that; it is the reality that it is hard, rigged against you, high costs low rewards, etc...



mikeock said:


> What I don't get is how MGTOW men claim to go their own way, then turn around and obsess about women in all their posts and videos. If they truly want to go their own way, they would post maybe once about how women played them, then start posting about all the cool stuff they are doing aside from women.


That is because. They beleive they can control their mind and attention, through intent/disission.
They think that because they decided that persuit of women and sex is not worth it; that their mind will stop thinking about it. But the mind 90+% working unconcious to ourself. And that is programmed massively, to think about reproduction, sex and relationships.
Then your mind (which you for the most can't control); starts to see there is not enough happening in the reproduction, sex and relationships department. Then it starts to fire of thoughts about it, and feelings. And hence you feel compelled again, to think about pussy.

If you are healthy, you are just not programmed to not think about reproduction, sex and relationships.It's unavoidable.


I stayed among "celibate" Buddhist monks. Plenty tried with alot of effort, to kill their desires for reproduction, sex and relationships. But in their behaviour most often see they unfortunately failed.

This is all we are, in essense. Objects programmed to aim for survival and reproduction.



Swescension said:


> I've ridiculed them with some satirical threads but honestly it's not a bad philosophy.


Agreed. Overall not that bad. Especially the entry/low level MGTOW. Which basically only means no marriage and/or cohabitation with women. But a dude can still be dating, and having sex. Like thay don't denounce on that level that having sex should be shunned. Dudes having sex still do get laughed at for beig simps when they did stuff to try to getinto a woman pants and the drama that comes with that.



Swescension said:


> They don't simp and give money to E girls and they say no to betabuxxing.


This is where more incels fail, and MGTOW is right about. All these incells posting about their stupid oneitis, or twitch chicks, or simping instagram comments. Pathetic.


Swescension said:


> I don't see why incels hate them.


Me neither. I like MGTOW. Just for the fact, that it is great for the rest of us.
Because the more hardcore MGTOW's are out of the dating pool, shich gives other guys mathematically speaking more chance/options. Plus they try to shame women into lowering their standards, and are giving women a hard time if they have the chance. Which is more often then not, actually well deserved.


Swescension said:


> I was "MGTOW" (mstow) before discovering incels and the blackpill tbh. I deluded myself into thinking that I went my own way and even did stupid shit that they post on /r/mgtow. I made shitty food, rode a shitty motorcross, went on "hikes" to convince myself that my life was a life of luxury without women. I was a massive coper.


Kind of similar for me. I was when out of my LTR, deciding t go the Buddhist religuous route. And I went full on in, and tried to life as much as a Buddhist monk as I could. This also means, shunning relationships women. Some time thereafter I heard/read about MGTOW, and it had alot of similarities with my lifestyle choice. So I also became a bit follower and active in that community.
I was pretty happy this way, for many years. But then, it got worse. Because I'm innate programmed for sex, reproduction and relationships. So here I am now. First I wanted to up my looks and other stuff, before I go out again to try to pick up women again.


Swescension said:


> Reality caught up with me and I realized I was sent my own way and not long after I discovered Eggman and his videos and I went down the psl/blackpill rabbithole...


The looksmaxxing rabbithole is pretty legit. Since it helps alot in many ways. Many other parts of the blackpill (or maybe I'm mixxing incel community shot now with blackpill) can be holding back ascension on the mentality part. Because of a lack of effort in action, or using blackpill as a cope to not trying something. For example, I saw a recent thread here, where someone asked how many chicks memebers had tried to chat up in their life. And the scores ranged mostly between 0 - 5. WTF? Even as an high tier nromie, you need to amke the first steps 95% of the time. It's likely their fear of rejection, that makes them use the blackpill as excuse (cope) not to try to chat up chicks. Imo, 80+% of guys should chat up at least 50-100 women by the time he is in his early twenties, so to know how women actually feel about him/his looks.



Syobevoli said:


> Money does not make you more attractive to women, idk where this bluepilled shitcope comes from.
> At best women want to be near you to enjoy the money you can give them, but they won't think you are even the slighest bit more attractive. It's basically the same as buying an escort


_"At best women want to be near you to enjoy the money you can give them"_
And that is how, dudes think it makes them more attractive. Because women want to hang with them.
You also gotta know, some of these guys with money are smart (socialy speaking). Women want to be around this men, more so then that, they want his commmitment (because then she can mild him). Some of these guys know that, and they allure women that they might give her commitment, but they also got other options (aka other golddiggers). Then due to competition fear, these women willoften try to use sex,to lure that man into commitment. The players type of men, go by on these " free samples" that golddiggers hand out.
And the thing is, I heard form one guy that is kinda like this. Is that they really try to give/handout good sex (for him); because they hope that will make him come back for more (which often is true); and then she can demand commitment if he wants more.
It's a whole act; and battle/negotiation; his money/safety versus her sex/validation. Whom wants and needs what more? The most needy one, loses often.


DownUnderCopeAttack said:


> One of the best copes. More money means more money for looksmaxxing and escortmaxxing. Having financial security and a good living arrangement is the best feeling in the world.


I agree. Money is the best cope, out there. Only though, if enough free time. But often: money = one can buy free time


----------



## Latin_Ladiesman (Dec 29, 2019)

*How can I get money without working? I'm not going MGTOW btw. I just need money to be financially stable and live with my girlfriend in Spain *


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 29, 2019)

Playboypuertorican said:


> *How can I get money without working?*


Owning things, that make money on their own. For example, owning an house that you rent out.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Dec 29, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> in my observation, some MGTOW men are also the type of men that could get laid; but only rarely; with alot off effort (and rejections) and with "plain" looking women at best.


I mean if I was in that same situation when fully looksmaxxed I'd cope with hookers too


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 29, 2019)

dotacel said:


> I mean if I was in that same situation when fully looksmaxxed I'd cope with hookers too


I can totally see. Because being able to get laid, only with alot of effort (like myself, 1% success rate); it's just pretty fucking brutal/annoying/frustrating to get laid that way. Because it takes alot of time, energy, costst, and efforts. And then for what? If it's just sex one is after; one could had just bought it for $200 or whatever it costs. When looking for sexual validation, romance, someone liking you alot, etc..; then it's different and maybe worth the efforts, because it may hopefully bring a longer term commitment and benifits.


----------



## Ada Mustang (Dec 29, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> MGTOW are Incels in denial.


Men sent their own way


----------

